# Need help with communicating with my breeder



## DreamInTheWoods (May 23, 2015)

Hi, thanks for clicking the thread. 

It's my first time to adopt kittens from breeders, so I meet a lot of difficulties. I'm going to have 2 or 3 kittens from different breeders for each. Pet only. Still waiting. There is a problem bothering me a lot. Please feel free to provide any suggestions.


Currently I'm bothering with the communication with a breeder, here is what happens:


I prepared the budget and ready to adopt a kitten as soon as possible from the breeder. I did a little research and had put my name on some breeder's waiting list, however I had to be hoped some months.


After a few days, I found the phone number on someone's website and called her, she is the one that I'm confused now. I told her that I'm interested in adopting a kitten from her. And she told me there will be a litter *tomorrow:thumb*, and her price is fair. I gladly told her to put my name on her waiting list. And after the call, I contact the other breeders and removed my name from their waiting lists.


But things have got a little weird. I send her some emails. She replied me after 3 days. I realize that I should be more patient, and the litter did not born the day after the first call. I truly hope the breeder could quickly give a short reply and tell me an estimate birth period, so I don't have to wait aimlessly.


Then, a few weeks passed, she called me the litter is born, and said will email me the photos later. However, it's another week waiting, no photos at all. I contact her and she told me she has been ill, and will send photos soon.


So far another week passed, still no photos.


---------------------------
Because I'm going to adopt two different kinds of kittens, and so I'm on another breeder's waiting list. Her reply my contact very quickly, I can reach her at anyway(email, text and mobile). Even the kitten I'm looking for is not born yet. She keeps sending me videos of her other litters. The young kittens are so adorable and I'm very happy that I put my name on her waiting list.
------------------------------


I had noticed the big difference of passion between the two breeders. And I have to say I'm pretty worry about the first breeder. I always worry if the kitten is born and if she do will contact me on time, before the day she told me the litter is born. And after the day the kittens born, I keep worrying if she is going to send me the photos. I can't call her a lot. That's kind of annoying behavior.
If anyone has an idea of what does my first breeder means,please you are super welcome to comment.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

The breeder who doesn't get back to you often could just truly be busy. The breeder I got my two Persians from is an older woman who travels a lot, watches her grandchildren often, and is just on the go a lot. She's also not very good with technology so it took her a while to send me pictures, and sometimes it would be a few days before she would respond to my emails. At first I thought it was odd that it took so long for her to respond - until I met her and realized she just isn't good about checking her iPad and isn't very technologically savvy. 

Don't let that totally deter you - that doesn't necessarily mean she's a bad breeder, just like the breeders who respond instantly aren't necessarily good. In fact, some of the ones who were super quick to respond were way too big for my tastes - breeding was literally their business and sole source of income and they had entirely too many cats for me to feel comfortable. I worried that they just bred nonstop and the cats were probably caged. Where as my breeder only bred her cats rarely and the cats lived in her home and were 100% house cats.

If I were you, I'd contact the breeder and ask if you can come see the kittens. That way you can meet her in person and see if she's a good person/breeder and just bad at responding, or if she really is sketchy. It's difficult to read and understand people without actually meeting them face-to-face.


----------



## DreamInTheWoods (May 23, 2015)

Hi Mandy, 
Thanks for your reply. The breeder is in the other province, it's hard for me to go meet her in person. I will wait longer to see. Hope the breeder do heal quickly and send me the photos soon.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

You are very welcome! I know how eager you are to get your new baby, I remember checking my email nonstop waiting for a response from my breeder! I hope everything works out and the breeder does get back to you.  Good luck with your new kitties!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Even though one of my best friends is a very successful breeder, I only ever adopt (even though he will give me a non show quality one for nothing) so I am really ignorant on this. Hope you get the advice you need.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Personally, I would never buy a kitten from a breeder that I couldn't visit and see how they operate. So I would suggest finding a breeder closer to home. Have you sent this breeder any money?


----------



## DreamInTheWoods (May 23, 2015)

Hi. Not yet, she doesn't even start asking for deposit. And the city I live now only have a few breeders, and are not the type of cat I'm looking for. But the breeders I found all have someone's recommendation, so they are not suspious to me. I wonder what will happen after a month, it's almost 3 weeks since the kittens are born.


----------

